

A web store for Kickstarter products? - capex

I have seen many great products being presented at and getting funded at Kickstarter. We get excited, fund something, get it and then practically forget about it. This type of indie product developers have a great one at Kickstarter, but as soon as its off the site, it gets hard to find them. I find myself going back to kickstarter to find the url of a product I once saw there.<p>I am considering building a web store for products developed through the kickstarter model. My intention is not to get large commissions, but to let ourselves discover what great successful products are out there waiting to be bought if you had found them out.<p>But I do intend to charge some minimal listing fee/ sales percentage (2%?) to keep the site going on its own. Is it a viable idea?
======
linh
The development of this webstore shouldn't be that hard. You don't have much
to lose. Why not just try it?

